# Mini Vox cannot finish initial setup with error S315



## jamjr2 (Mar 3, 2020)

I currently have a Bolt Vox 1 TB (10/18/18) with software version 21.6.v7-USC-11-849. I had 2 Minis previously connected that worked flawlessly up until about 2 weeks ago. I tried to connect a 3rd Mini and it wouldn't see the DVR. After speaking with TIVO tech support, not only did the 3rd one NOT connect, it seemed to bring the other 2 down as well. TIVO sent me 3 replacement Minis that I tried to setup last week. They all seem to be Mini Vox (2/10/20) TCDA95000. The initial setup noted a software upgrade that installed and rebooted. After the reboot, the setup continued and got down all the way to the "verifying" step and then failed. The following screen showed an error code of S315 with a prompt to reconnect which I tried several times to no avail. I contacted TIVO tech support again and got a case number with the apologetic notion that their software team was on it and would contact me later with a solution. I followed their steps and connected the DVR and a Mini both to the same switch and attempted to setup the Mini again. Same error. I even went as far as changing the connection from Ethernet to Moca for both the DVR and Mini and re-attempted the setup. Same error. My router is a Linksys WRT1900ACS. When both the DVR and Mini were connected via Ethernet I logged into the Router and could see both with an IP address. I then found this site and tried to find some guidance or answers. I tried a step that I read where I disconnected all devices from the network, turned off the wireless connections on the Router, rebooted the modem and Router. I then assigned a static IP to the DVR and forced a connection to the TIVO service. I though I was getting positive results because the connection was showing a progress of updated info for the DVR. Once it successfully completed, I then tried to connect the Mini with a static IP as well. Once again I got the same error. TIVO tech support stinks and drives me crazy reading from their Tier I script, their supervisors aren't much better. I'm almost at the end of my rope. Does anybody have any other steps or tricks that I could try. Thanks in advance for anyone's help.

Update 3/5/20: After reading through other "Mini" threads, I tried some other troubleshooting steps. I have "MAC address filtering" turned on on my router and have the MTU set to 1500 instead of "auto". I turned off the "MAC address filtering" and returned the MTU to "auto". The Mini was already disconnected with no power so I powered it up and tried setup again. Still getting the same S315 error code. I called TIVO "sales" and told them my dilemma and asked if I could return the non-functioning Minis and purchase "functioning" Minis with a discount. The guy (Timothy) said that he couldn't do that since it was over a year since I purchased my Minis, however he made a gracious offer that I gladly accepted. TIVO will be "renting" me an EDGE for $30 a month (it was also $0 down). They will allow me to use this EDGE so that we can get TV in at least one other room besides where the BOLT is located. When the software team finds a solution for the Minis and they work and connect to my BOLT again, I am to return the EDGE and get a full refund for the rental of the EDGE. Sounded great so of course I jumped on it. My concern is of course will the EDGE actually be able to connect to the BOLT via an Ethernet connection. He assured me that it will. However, at this point I'm quite the "Doubting Thomas" and will believe it when I see it. When I receive the EDGE and attempt an install, I will post an update for all to see. Standby.

Update 3/8/20: Well, it would appear that "mlurie" may be on to something regarding where Tivo is going in the future because the most recent interaction with them was another disaster. I received the Tivo Edge yesterday and immediately went to set it up. After going the initial setup, it said there is an important update, rebooted and installed it. Once that was done, it rebooted and started the setup again. I went all the way through it and you won't believe what error code I got, an S316, which is almost identical to the Mini error code. I immediately contacted customer support and after the 4th call, I got to speak with a supervisor. I asked what in the world is going on? I received this Edge to tide me over until the issue with the Mini is corrected. He pointed out that there is also a known issue with Edge, which is very similar to the error with the Minis. I pointed out that this does me no good at all because now I have 3 non-working Minis and 1 Edge. I asked why in the world they would ship me an Edge with a known problem. They pointed out that it is not affecting everyone, however it is affecting quite a few of customers. Needless to say, they didn't give any numbers. I told them the Edge was a waste of time if it won't work and to cancel it. He then began his apologetic speech which quite frankly, burns my butt more than anything because if they were truly sorry, they would fix the issues. At any rate, ticked off and frustrated, I went back to the "Net" to find either some answers or workarounds. It then hit me: if you use Spectrum cable connected to your Tivo boxes and are having issues with the Minis, there is a temporary, possible long term solution for you. Spectrum offers an application where on your smart TV, you can install it and watch your Spectrum channels. There are, of course some plus and minuses. The plus is that you can install it on any number of smart TVs that you have are using cable provided by Spectrum. Another plus is that you don't need a special remote, the TV remote is the one to be used. The minuses are that I believe (not sure) that you cannot watch all of your allotted channels. Changing the channels is klunky and there is no DVR function. However, at least you can watch TV when you couldn't before. Depending on your likes or dislikes, this could be a permanent solution. At least for us, it will be a temporary solution. We prefer the functionality of the Minis. Hopefully the will find a solution soon. Otherwise, maybe it is time to ask Spectrum about their DVR service. Ugh! back to being nickle and dimed.

Update 3/12/20: Today I received an email saying that my case# has been resolved and closed. As soon as I read that, I immediately called TIVO tech support to find out what was going on. It turns out that their software engineers has finally found a solution. I was told to go to my DVR and force a TIVO service connection, once I did that, it prompted to install an important update. The second connection to the TIVO service took a little over an hour to update. Once it was done, I attempted to setup 1 of my 3 Minis. It too was prompted for an important update. Once it got the update, it successfully installed and was working. Hallelujah! Needless to say, the other 2 Minis setup with no problems. I sincerely hope this is not a regular occurrence.


----------



## mlurie (May 23, 2016)

There is definitely something going on with the Mini Vox right, now and it's not good. 

My TiVo Mini 2 died a couple of weeks ago. Funny enough, my original Mini is still chugging along. They are hosted on a Roamio OTA that we love and all running Hydra.

I called TiVo to see if they could help bring the Mini 2 back to life... no dice. However, they did offer me a refurbished Mini Vox for $79, so I accepted.

It arrived last Friday. I went through Guided Setup, and then the Mini Vox said an update was available. I started the update, the Mini Vox rebooted, and then nothing. I let it sit for several hours and still no HDMI signal. I finally power cycled the Mini Vox. It booted back into Guided Setup. I run Guided Setup again, except this time it fails at the "Verify" step with error S513. After going through this several times, I call TiVo for support.

Long story short, this is apparently a known issue on TiVo's end and they said it should be fixed in 5 days, but it has been 7 days since I called. I'm still waiting for a support email stating that this has been fixed. I've tried running Guided Setup a few times in the interim with the same frustrating result. 

I'm afraid that this is a harbinger of things to come with TiVo. In 5 years, who knows where this once great, innovative company will be.


----------



## jamjr2 (Mar 3, 2020)

mlurie said:


> There is definitely something going on with the Mini Vox right, now and it's not good.
> 
> My TiVo Mini 2 died a couple of weeks ago. Funny enough, my original Mini is still chugging along. They are hosted on a Roamio OTA that we love and all running Hydra.
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope that you are wrong about the future of TIVO. We had to leave Directv because they were nickel and diming us to death. Any little extra came with a cost. I have absolutely no problem with buying another box from TIVO to be able to add TV to that room, however, if they are going to sell these boxes and claim that they can actually perform a certain function, then I expect that box to perform as advertised, otherwise pull it and offer a box that does work!


----------



## mlurie (May 23, 2016)

I finally fixed this with no help from Tivo Support. I completely bypassed my router and connected the Mini Vox directly to the cable modem via Ethernet just go get through Guided Setup. Once I got past "Verify" I switched everything back to running through the router. This apparently bypassed the S315 error. Then I had to connect to TiVo Service one time from my Roamio OTA. I am now in business. I hope this helps anyone else having this problem.


----------



## Michael Gargano (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm having the same problem (S315) with my Edge on FiOs. Tried connecting to the modem directly, to the router, to an ethernet switch, and over WiFi and kept getting the S315 error on verification during setup. Called TiVo multiple times and finally spoke to a supervisor who agreed to send me a new Edge. Nothing's to say I won't have the same problem with the new one, since TiVo has no idea what's causing the issue to begin with.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

iirc, s315 is an account/equipment activation error that only can be resolved by customer service (please don't hold me to this in case i'm remembering incorrectly!).

you'll need to call tivo tech support, and if they sound confused, or ask you to perform guided setup and force two connections, ask for a supervisor.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There is a discussion on that error here also: Edge S315 error


----------

